# Eibach Suspension on 2001 A6 2.7 (Height Too Low)



## ctlange (Jul 27, 2009)

I changed out the standard suspension for a basic Eibach Kit (not coil-over or adjustable) which lowered the front/rear. Ended up wearing out tires quickly as a result so added Camber Kit which solved that problem. The real problem now is that the front end is too low with only 1/4' clearance between tire and fender well. Can I add a rubber bushing somewhere within the strut assembly to add 1/2 inch or so in clearance. If so, where could I get the part and where would it go?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Eibach Suspension on 2001 A6 2.7 (ctlange)*

Pictures?
I _wish_ I only had a quarter inch of wheel gap.


----------



## ctlange (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Eibach Suspension on 2001 A6 2.7 (EK20)*

Problem is that the clearance is so small that the tire rubs the fender well all the time...slightest bump or deppression in the road.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Eibach Suspension on 2001 A6 2.7 (ctlange)*

How's the rear looking? Rubbing really bad too?


----------



## ctlange (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Eibach Suspension on 2001 A6 2.7 (EK20)*

No...the rear is perfect. About an inch of clearance...no rubbing.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Eibach Suspension on 2001 A6 2.7 (ctlange)*

Are you on stock wheels and tires?


----------



## ctlange (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Eibach Suspension on 2001 A6 2.7 (EK20)*

No...235/40/18s on RH Wheels


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Eibach Suspension on 2001 A6 2.7 (ctlange)*

Hmm... I wonder if that camber kit didn't mess something up somehow.


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Specs of the wheels? Maybe the offset is a little too low.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (CRacer21)*

Good point on the offset.


----------

